# StaffPad Hotfix Available



## Jett Hitt (Dec 29, 2021)

There was a StaffPad update for iPad today on the App Store. I don't know about the Windows side of things, but maybe someone using it can comment.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 30, 2021)

Not posted yet...


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 30, 2021)

It just showed up and installed on Windows.

The scroll bars are back


----------

